# Playstation Network Thread



## SilentHopes (Jan 12, 2011)

Playstation Network Thread​
Form:


> TBT Username:
> Playstation Network ID:
> Do you have a mic:
> Online Games:
> ...




TBT Username: Alex
Playstation Network ID: SilentHopes
Do you have a mic: Playstation Eye
Online Games: Call of Duty: Black Ops, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, LittleBigPlanet, NFS: Hot Pursuit, Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, Motorstorm: Pacific Rift, Castle Crashers, Call of Duty: Classic, Fat Princess, Metal Gear Solid 4
Ps3 or PSP: Ps3
Playing Times: 6am-2am on weekends
Currently Playing: Black Ops, Uncharted 2, Castle Crashers

Any games anyone is looking forward to?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 12, 2011)

TBT Username: Bacon Boy
Playstation Network ID: Nexus_Red
Do you have a mic: Playstation Eye, so, yes.
Online Games: Little Big Planet & Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2 (more coming soon)
PS3 or PSP: PS3
Playing Times: Mon/Wed/Fri: After 3pm - 9/10pm; Tue/Thur: Anytime after I finish homework; Saturday: Anytime after 10pm; Sundays: Anytime after 1pm.
Currently Playing: Little Big Planet


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2011)

TBT Username: Tom
Playstation Network ID: dctppenn
Do you have a mic: Yes
Online Games: Too many, check Backloggery
Ps3 or PSP: Both
Playing Times: ?
Currently Playing: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood

Darn you forum transfer!


----------



## ATWA (Jan 12, 2011)

TBT Username: obvious
Playstation Network ID: QNT3N
Do you have a mic: yep
Online Games: an assload, ask and I'm sure I'll have it
Ps3 or PSP: Ps3
Playing Times: anytime I'm not in school or doing something else
Currently Playing:


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 12, 2011)

so uh.. what's wrong with this thread, again?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?47419-The-PSN-Thread/page19
SWEET LINCOLN'S MULLET URLS ARE HARD TO ADD

TBT Username: Psychonaut
Playstation Network ID: Razputin005
Do you have a mic: I HAVE NO MIC
Online Games: LBP (soon to be 2), Uncharted 2 (don't play), some racing game i forget about.
Ps3 or PSP: PS3
Playing Times: HIT ME UP, BROS.  usually evenings, not mornings.  central time.
Currently Playing:  			 		computer gaemz.  c:


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 12, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> so uh.. what's wrong with this thread, again?
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?47419-The-PSN-Thread/page19
> SWEET LINCOLN'S MULLET URLS ARE HARD TO ADD


 
Well, after making this one, Tom messaged me saying that I stole his thread, but he said it was okay because the other thread was a mess.

So I guess this is a fresh start with people that are up to date with the fact that TBT moved.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2011)

Rorato said:


> Oh, there was a different one? o_o oops.
> I didn't notice. It wasn't in the Playstation section, so... :\


 
Yeah, can't blame ya for that. I could probably clean it up fast tomorrow, but if you think you'd do a better job a keeping the thread somewhat up to date(probably) go for it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 12, 2011)

Rorato said:


> Well, after making this one, Tom messaged me saying that I stole his thread, but he said it was okay because the other thread was a mess.
> 
> So I guess this is a fresh start with people that are up to date with the fact that TBT moved.


 my bad, apparently it's gonna be phased out due to being a coding mess.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 12, 2011)

TBT Username: Nightray
Playstation Network ID: SweetPsychoBabee
Do you have a mic: Yes.
Online Games: Modern Warfare 2, Black Ops, others..
Ps3 or PSP: PS3
Playing Times: After school, 3-4 hours. On weekend, all night and day.
Currently Playing: Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2011)

TBT Username: Gnome
Playstation Network ID: Leftwinged
Do you have a mic: Yes
Online Games: Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Battlefield 1943, Fat Princess, LittleBigPlanet, Midnight Club: Los Angeles
Ps3 or PSP: PS3
Playing Times: Generally 6-7 PM CST
Currently Playing: Bad Company 2, Midnight Club: LA


----------



## Phil (Jan 13, 2011)

TBT Username: Phil
Playstation Network ID: jr927
Do you have a mic: No. Unless Eye actually works.
Online Games: COD Black Ops, Resident Evil 5, Uncharted 2, Super Street Fighter 4
Ps3 or PSP: PS3
Playing Times: hm..Depends when I actually have time.
Currently Playing: Black Ops.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 13, 2011)

TBT Username: Ricano
Playstation Network ID: Dmon92
Do you have a mic: Nope. Too bad.
Online Games: LittleBigPlanet, Modern Warfare 2, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Borderlands, Resident Evil 5, Uncharted 2.
Ps3 or PSP: PS3
Playing Times: Evening or afternoon.
Currently Playing: Uncharted 2


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Tbt name. Metal_Sonic007
Playstation Id. Dr_Tails
Mic. yes
online games. check with me if curious probably have it 
ps3 or psp. both
playing time no set time really verys day to day
currently playing. need for speed hot pursuit, smackdown vs. raw 2011 and trying to finish dlc on uncharted 2.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 13, 2011)

Somehow doubt Rorato will be any good at this.

TBT Username: Ciaran
Playstation Network ID: Phoebo233
Do you have a mic: nope
Online Games: LBP, COD: Black Ops, ModNation Racers, AC:B
Ps3 or PSP: Ps3
Playing Times: whenever I feel like it
Currently Playing: AC:B and Black Ops.


----------



## easpa (Jan 13, 2011)

TBT Username: Pachireecko.
Playstation Network ID: Pachireecko.
Do you have a mic: Yes.
Online Games: Call Of Duty: Black Ops, Red Dead Redemption, Super Street Fighter IV, Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, Skate 3, Grand Theft Auto IV, Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Dead Rising 2, Little Big Planet, Uncharted 2: Among Thieves.
Ps3 or PSP: PS3
Playing Times: During the Week: Afternoon and Evening. During the Weekend: Anytime.
Currently Playing: Call Of Duty Black Ops, Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 13, 2011)

TBT Username: Megamannt125
Playstation Network ID: Megamannt125
Do you have a mic: No
Online Games: LittleBigPlanet
Ps3 or PSP: PS3
Playing Times: Anytime
Currently Playing: LittleBigPlanet


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 13, 2011)

okay


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 13, 2011)

TBT Username: NikoKing
Playstation Network ID: ChiTownBearsFan
Do you have a mic: Yes
Online Games: NBA 2k11, Uncharted 2, The Orange Box, LittleBigPlanet, Killzone 2, MGS4
Ps3 or PSP: PS3
Playing Times: anytime, but I'm a night owl.
Currently Playing: NBA 2k11, Uncharted 2


----------



## Marcus (Jan 14, 2011)

Tom is made redundant because he never changed my PSN in the other thread >

TBT Username:Marcus
Playstation Network ID:marco1231
Do you have a mic:Yes
Online Games:Black Ops, Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, GT5(soon to be), FIFA11
Ps3 or PSP:Both(only PS3 online)
Playing Times:GMT, usually only weekends.
Currently Playing:None at the mo, but shoot me a message and we can play something.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 15, 2011)

Marcus said:


> Tom is made redundant because he never changed my PSN in the other thread >
> 
> TBT Username:Marcus
> Playstation Network ID:marco1231
> ...





> Marcus [ <) ]
> PSN: marco1231
> GMT London
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, LittleBigPlanet, Red Dead Redemption, Call of Duty: Black Ops</div>


>:/

Well, there's some people here I need to add. :>


----------



## Marcus (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom said:


> >:/
> 
> Well, there's some people here I need to add. :>



Woops xD


----------



## easpa (Jan 15, 2011)

I've sent a friend request to everyone.


----------



## Joe (Jan 16, 2011)

Tom said:


> TBT Username: Tom
> Playstation Network ID: dctppenn
> Do you have a mic: Yes
> Online Games: Too many, check Backloggery
> ...


 
You have so many trophies


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2011)

Joe said:


> You have so many trophies


 
Indeed I do.  Not as many as a friend of mine though. He's got like 20 Platinums. Crazy stuff.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 16, 2011)

Yesterday, I told myself I was going to go and get the LBP Platinum.
Then I realized people needed to play my levels to do that. ;_;


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 16, 2011)

I have some german guy added who has over 4000 trophies. 

Iceman3000.


----------



## Joe (Jan 17, 2011)

4000 trophies is just loads. o.o


----------



## VantagE (Jan 17, 2011)

TBT Username:VantagE
Playstation Network ID:Vantage31
Do you have a mic: Yes (Don't use it much)
Online Games: Assassins Creed: Brotherhood, Borderlands, Sims 3 (content only), Medal Of Honor, ModNation Racers, Fat Princess, LittleBigPlanet GOTY.
Ps3 or PSP: PS3
Playing Times: Random, mostly nights.
Currently Playing: Assassins Creed: Brotherhood, LittleBigPlanet


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2011)

TBT Username: Joe
Playstation Network ID: Joester95
Do you have a mic: Yes
Online Games: Black Ops, Assassins Creed: Brotherhood, Need For Speed: Undercover (Never play it), Little Big Planet
Ps3 or PSP: PS3
Playing Times: GMT
Currently Playing: Black Ops and LBP


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 11, 2011)

TBT Username: coffeebean!
Playstation Network ID: indigofrost
Do you have a mic: Nope
Online Games: LBP, PS Home
Ps3 or PSP: PS3
Playing Times: Whenever I'm on. I'm lacking a consistent schedule. 
Currently Playing: LBP


----------



## Brad (Apr 9, 2011)

TBT Username: Brad
Playstation Network ID: Gamerdude309
Do you have a mic: No.
Online Games: LBP2, Killzone 3, MAG, and Warhawk.
Ps3 or PSP: Both
Playing Times: Whenever I get the chance.
Currently Playing: All of the games listed above.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 12, 2011)

I know I'm bumping this, but PSN has been back for a while and there's probably more people that have a PS3 now that could post their PSN id.  So this is a reasonable bump imho.

btw my PSN is NikokingTheEpic.  I have an alt. one which is ChiTownBearsFan


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2011)

Ill add you again then Niko?

And also, I turned my ps3 on again for the first time since the outage, I downloaded Dead nation and wipeout.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 15, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Ill add you again then Niko?
> 
> And also, I turned my ps3 on again for the first time since the outage, I downloaded Dead nation and wipeout.


 yeah, I got a new PSN account, but I'm probably sticking with NikokingTheEpic


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 18, 2011)

TBT Username: crazyredd45
Playstation Network ID: bloobear99-
Do you have a mic: No
Online Games: LBP, smackdown vs raw 2011, burnout paradise, motor storm pacific rift, fifa 10, 
Ps3 or PSP: Ps3
Playing Times: some of the time
Currently Playing: Burnout


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 18, 2012)

TBT Username: crystal_skull
Playstation Network ID: crystal0skull
Do you have a mic: no (getting one soon) 
Online Games: COD's, NHL, NCAA Football, portal 2,dead island, little big planet, and more I cant think of right now.
Playing Times: Throught the whole day really
Currently Playing: Fallout: New Vegas, Mass Effect 2, NHL 12, NCAA 13, COD, and then Im going to start on other games.


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 4, 2013)

TBT name: Charmed Girl
Playstation ID: CharmedGirl011
Do you have a mic: yes 
Online Games: Call Of Duty, Black ops, Black Ops 2, Modern Warfare 3, Need for Speed Most Wanted, Gran Turismo 5, Tekken Tournament 
Playstation or PSP: Playstation 
Playing Times: weekdays between 9am - 6pm EST
Currently Playing: Saints Row 3 & Tekken Tournament


----------



## CaptainTutu (Jul 18, 2013)

(I have both the PS3 and the Vita)
*TBT name:* CaptainTutu
*Playstation ID:* Khoury (my real name [hoping to change it with PS4])
*Mic:* Yes
*Online Games:* The Last of Us, Saints Row 3, All LBP's, Uncharted 3, Killzone 3, Battlefield 3, Far Cry 3, Assassin's Creed 3, LBP Karting...and much more I can't think of at the moment.
*Playing Times:* Whenever I'm in the mood to game, which is almost daily for a good amount of time.
*Currently Playing:* Well other than Animal Crossing, The Last of Us & LBP Vita
*Most Anticipated:* GTA V (Biggest fan of GTA)

Please add my PSN, I'd love to get my gaming on with all you lovely people


----------



## parasiteeve9 (Oct 13, 2013)

TBT name: parasiteeve9
Playstation ID: Ghost_Girl_777
Mic: No
Online Games:None yet
Playing Times:Mostly in the evenings I'm eastern time zone
Currently Playing: Animal crossing new leaf,Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning and Little Big Planet: Karting
Looking for older gamers


----------

